

Computer Software, Alan Kay [pdf-8pp] - cconroy
http://www.vpri.org/pdf/tr1984001_comp_soft.pdf

======
cconroy
This article made me feel better about choosing to be a computer scientist
instead of some sort of scientist or mathematician.

